# Which Short Throw Shifter??



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

:seeya:Ok, so I'm torn about getting one. I've had short throws in every single car previously (all imports, except the Auto SUV) owned, and am looking at different units available for the GTO.

What are you guys/gals running? How do you like it, and how much were they?

So far I've seen and looked at....

Hurst
B&M
GMM RipShift
JHP (I thinkg they sell GMM but not sure)

Any feedback/advice is appreciated.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

I have rip and love it 100x better then the STD shifter
BTW they arent just a short shifter


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

... i'm listening.... do tell me more...lol.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

There is also the Billet Pro to consider...:cheers

RallySportDirect.com - Pontiac GTO 6-Speed Billet Pro Series Short Shifter


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

nice... but that one's twice the price of most competitors.... so the obvious question is whether it performs twice as good. I like that 2-3 straight shaft design.... but I'm more in 3-5 when tracking my car. I don't really do autocrosses, 1-3 gear, or drag race anymore.... usually stick to big tracks like Willow International and California Speedway where the slowest turn is taken at 50+ mph.

Also, I'm not really unhappy with the shifter as is. I've gotten used to the longer throws, and they seem to add to the muscle charm of the vehicle. Maybe it's a case of me selling myself on the GTO...lol. 

Has anyone done just a bushing kit. I had one on my Subaru, and it was much more impressive in feel/feedback than the shortthrow.

BTW, thanks for all the feedback and suggestions. I'm sure they'll end up benefiting many others apart from myself on this forum.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

I'm running the Billet. Its night and day difference from the stocker. If your not aware, B&M now owns Hurst.

B&M aquires Hurst Shifters | Miscellaneous Blog & Discussions at Hot Rod Magazine

GMM and B&M were the first shirters for the Monaro. GMM was consistantly favored over the B&M by many. B&M seemed more difficult to install correctly as people had problems with stuff coming apart. The GMM doesn't have a real short throw and some complain about the hand coming close to or touching the radio. The GMM doesn't use a linkage, it goes direct to the tranny, probably a plus for positive feel, but a negative for noise. For a short shifting GMM, you need to add a Lou's Short Stick to it and by then you're in Billet territory price wise.

I don't know anything about the Hurst performance, but looking at the pics, I'm happy with the Billet. The springs in the Billet are stout. When I first installed, reverse almost required two hands. They loosen some, but my wife doesn't like to drive it cause its to stiff for her. I love it, the rubber feel is gone, shifting is like "click, click". Downside is some tranny noise under acceleration, but maybe I just need to move the stops on the shifter a touch.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

That was super informative. Thanks! It certainly helps to lift some of the fog from the contenders. 

Out of curiousity, what is it about the Hurst shifter that's turning you towards the Billet?

Also, how long did the shifter install take?


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Some pic's for comaprison*

I found pic's of the respective candidates. Thanks again for all the feedback so far, as it's been informative and to the point.

Here's the Billet... so far in the lead with a 2-1 poll. ($395 Rallysport Direct)










Then we have the GMM, so far only one supporter, but then again constituting a third of the votes, thus far. ($339-349 + $79 for street handle if req'd Shipped from JHP)










Though B&M and Hurst are now under same ownership, they do offer 2 different kits. Each seems to be different, under their own label.

B&M Shifter ($223.47 B&M Website, $179 on ebay from Atlantic Speed)










Hurst Shifter ($288 Speed unlimited)










And I also found a dark horse. Harrop Shifter, sold by JHP. ($220 shipped)


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

exwrx said:


> Out of curiousity, what is it about the Hurst shifter that's turning you towards the Billet?


The Hurst didn't exist when I made my choice. If you mean by looking at the photo's, the solid base of the Billet just seems more substantial.

I haven't rowed through the gears with a Hurst before so pics and my 2 cents isn't worth anything.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I hear you, and agree with what you're saying about the Billet just looking like a better unit. Did yours come with new shifter bushings in the kit?


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

exwrx said:


> I hear you, and agree with what you're saying about the Billet just looking like a better unit. Did yours come with new shifter bushings in the kit?


I'm not sure what you mean by shifter bushings. The whole shifter is unbolted from the transmission and replaced. The pic you posted of the Billet is missing the rubber boots that protect the mechanism.

Here is one of the best shifter install guides I've found, for any shifter. If you don't find the bushings there, they don't exist.

Install Billet Products Short Throw Shifter

I think it took me and a friend 3 hours. Definitely use two people or you'll be crawling under the car about a 100 times.


----------



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

GET THE BILLETT!!! Definitely 2 man job with some beers. Had mine on the car for about 100 miles now and has broken in very well. Definitely some more tranny noise coming through in city driving but i kinda like it. I literally shift with my fingers instead of my whole arm


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Did you install yourself? Overall - how happy are with the Billet, any complaints? Did you leave the boot off? Seems like it would look cool exposed...Thanks for the Info...:cheers Asking all these questions because I am close to pulling the triger for one...



fattirewilly said:


> I'm running the Billet. Its night and day difference from the stocker. If your not aware, B&M now owns Hurst.
> 
> B&M aquires Hurst Shifters | Miscellaneous Blog & Discussions at Hot Rod Magazine
> 
> ...


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

PDQ GTO said:


> Did you install yourself? Overall - how happy are with the Billet, any complaints? Did you leave the boot off? Seems like it would look cool exposed...Thanks for the Info...:cheers Asking all these questions because I am close to pulling the triger for one...


My neighbor and I did it. I'm no mechanic but change oil, install speakers, and do other minor work like brake pads. I didn't install my Pedders Street II, although I know I could have done half of it. I consider a clutch install over my head, but would be tempted if the install guide was as good as the Billet guide.

Do not leave any boot or other sound deadening device off, it will only detract from your enjoyment of any shifter you select.

Prior to the Billet, when at a stop, I always shifted to first "twice" before letting out the clutch. The tranny had a habit of sometime not quite being in first, and it would pop out with a grind or clunk. The Billet did not cure this issue. I thought it made it better, but it still happened. I go into first twice now without even thinking about it.

The Billet takes some strength to operate initially. It should be installed in the highest setting (which is still lower than competitors) for leverage. The springs break in some and its all good. As I mentioned, my wife still finds it to stiff to drive comfortably, which is probably a positive in my book....

1-2 is a given, regardless of the shifter except with the Billet, its so short you don't need to lift the elbow, you can shift with your finger tips. 2nd to 3rd is absolute money. The 5th/4th/3rd downshift is money too. The centering tension pulling toward the center of the shift pattern is really good.

I'm not claiming perfection, I've done a single ham fisted missed shift from 3rd to 2nd in one of about a dozen 1/4 mile runs with the Billet (got excited, changed my regular grip), but missed fair amount more on the road prior to the Billet. 5th to 6th requires the same focus, palm away effort as the stocker so as not to end up in 4th, which happens to me frequently when I'm lazy or not paying attention. 

Regarding grip, I read somewhere that the proper T-56 technique professed by all the Vette guys is for the thumb to be pointed down the shifter shaft. This helps prevent mis-shifts. I adopted that grip technique and it seems to work. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

GOAT06 said:


> GET THE BILLETT!!! Definitely 2 man job with some beers. Had mine on the car for about 100 miles now and has broken in very well. Definitely some more tranny noise coming through in city driving but i kinda like it. I literally shift with my fingers instead of my whole arm


+1 on the finger shifts! Try setting the stops off the shaft just a hair....let me know if that fixes all the vibration.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Appreciate the Info. and feed back…Thank you…:cheers



fattirewilly said:


> My neighbor and I did it. I'm no mechanic but change oil, install speakers, and do other minor work like brake pads. I didn't install my Pedders Street II, although I know I could have done half of it. I consider a clutch install over my head, but would be tempted if the install guide was as good as the Billet guide.
> 
> Do not leave any boot or other sound deadening device off, it will only detract from your enjoyment of any shifter you select.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronin GTO (May 28, 2008)

I'd definitely recommend the Billet Pro shifter. Yeah it costs a bit more than the others but, if you look at the quality of it compared to the others, it's easy to see why. Not that I'm advicating the price mind you. I still think it's pretty steep but that's the "price" we pay for driving a car that not many others own.

I have yet to hear anyone complain about the Billet shifter, other than how hard it is to shift during the break-in period. I have however heard many horror stories involving the competition, including the long awaited Hurst shifter. For piece-of-mind, I'd rather spend the extra $$$ and only have to do the install once, rather than having my POS shifter break and then have to spend the $$$ to replace it. JMO though...


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Excellent thread-learned alot!:cheers


----------



## journeysend (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I've been kicking around the idea of a new shifter and this thread has been a huge help. I really enjoy this forum.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi all:
I installed the Hurst shifter by myself in my garage with my personal tools. I have a great love for this unit. It is easy to install. Wonderful shifter, don't miss it. I would highly recommend it,


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> Hi all:
> I installed the Hurst shifter by myself in my garage with my personal tools. I have a great love for this unit. It is easy to install. Wonderful shifter, don't miss it. I would highly recommend it,


Did you use the oem shift knob, or the Hurst Q-ball/8-ball knob? Pic's?

Side note... has anyone seen the shiftknobs that have "Really Fast", "Warp Speed", "Time Travel" or other such one liners on the shift pattern in lieu of the last gear digit? I saw one in a Cobra that had "Real F*&KING Fast" instead of "6" on it, and want to get one for mine.... less the profanity. It would put me in awkward positions when chaufeuring people from my church. lol.


----------



## CincyGoat (Jun 17, 2008)

ok I was going to wait to replace my stocker but since it broke into 2 I have to do it now I am pulled between the B&M and The Hurst I have heard nothing but bad things about the B&M and since they own Hurst now which one should I choose kinda almost answers my own question but just want some help deciding lol just trying to justify the additional 100 dollars


----------



## brent2888 (May 14, 2009)

I just ordered the B&M last night should be here in a couple days, hope the install goes smoothly, as I hear some people have trouble but I dont hammer on the shifter very much, Maybe ill make a video or something once I get it in to show how it works...


----------



## PH3N0M (Mar 3, 2009)

sounds good keep us posted!


----------



## brent2888 (May 14, 2009)

Ok the B&M shifter went in today and the installation went fairly smoothly. I'm just gonna lay it out for you guys the shifter was $181. And I def got what I paid for it feels like I'm shifting the car with a screwdriver. Its notchy its loud and it doesnt allow for the sound deadening material to be reapplied. Putting it in reverse with one hand is Nearly impossible, and reverse is super stiff and really shallow. I constantly miss shift into fourth (shouldnt be too hard right) I often find myself going into second. If you are serious about shifting or you shift hard, I would NOT recommend this shifter as it isn't very easy to navigate (especially at higher rpms). Also there actual design of the shifter isn't really thought through as there are four mounting holes for bolts and studs, but they are all located on the back of the shifter. However it is solid and a easier to install as you dont necessarily have to lower the transmission (I have small arms and you dont have to take off the base plate to install) The shifter replaces the front half of the stock shifter and leaves the second half of the mounting plate untouched. The kit also comes with extra springs to add more strength in the return to center... I cant imagine trying to get the car into reverse with the extra springs its probably near impossible. With all this being said I still wont go back to the stock shifter as the B&M is better then that floppy loose piece of crap. Also with the stocker I found myself often getting kicked out of first gear like it wasn't engaged all the way, I havent run into that yet with the B&M (YET). So again I guess the old saying is true and you get what you pay for, So if your serious about your driving... get something else.


If you have any other questions feel free to hit me up, If you guys want I can put up some pictures too.


----------



## brent2888 (May 14, 2009)

Oh I forgot another thing I do like about the B&M is it didnt physically make the handle shorter. The shift knob is still at about the same height as the stocker.


----------

